# thermal couple probes and pt / rh



## dsinjc (Nov 13, 2007)

I see here there is talk of thermal couple wire, how about the probes i have come across a few and some are different in color , light to dark. The lighter colored ones are smooth , the darker ones look like they have a coating on them rough aswell. anyone have any feedback on these at all.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello,

There are several posts related to thermocouple types and materials.

Here's a generic search link for thermocouple:

Thermocouples

The above link will automatically gather any new and existing thermocouple posts to the forum.

Steve


----------

